# I like knowing first names



## QSis (Nov 25, 2006)

It's all well and good to have user names for forums, but I really like to address someone by his or her real first name when I am "talking" to them, and I like them to address me by mine.

In some other forums where I'm a member, the protocol is to post with your user name after the title, but to sign it by your real first name at the bottom of the post. I like that. 

Feels odd and detached to address some of my budding online friends by their user names only. 

I sure understand the wisdom of some internet anonymity and security, but come on, pdswife, ironchef, Deadly Sushi, Goodweed of the North, My Leg's Big (where has he been, BTW?), kleenex, etc. .... can't we call you by your real first names when we are replying to your posts?

Lee


----------



## Alix (Nov 25, 2006)

Lee, it is a choice everyone makes here, and the etiquette is that unless the person signs their name or gives you permission to use their name you should use their User name. 

I like to use people's names too, but absolutely understand why they aren't used here all the time.


----------



## auntdot (Nov 25, 2006)

Gee QSis, I understand your point, but I kinda like user names.

It is a chance for each person to demonstrate a persona of his/her choosing.

And perhaps the persona we choose reflects a part of us we can only express in an anonymous setting.

I don't need to know Goodweed's name, or Sushi's, or My Leg's Big (I have no idea where that came from either, but don't really care).

I just know the people here, in MHO, are great.  And if we hide behind a bit of a facade, well, that is the wonder of the internet.

Again I understand your point, and anyone, I believe, is free to use their real names.

I may seem quixotic to cling to a user name, but I kinda like the anonymity.

Just auntdot's opinion.

Take care.


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 25, 2006)

besides, Thaddeus Gerrard Ignatius Friday is too long to type every time...


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Nov 25, 2006)

Superman never used his real name while in the suit and cape.   
I enjoy using individuals sceen name. But if anyone wants to know my name is Borat.   j/k..... its Paul


----------



## pdswife (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi, I'm Trish.

Glad to meet ya!


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 25, 2006)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> But if anyone wants to know my name is Borat.



LOL! GREAT SUCCESS! 

HIGH FIVE!


----------



## amber (Nov 25, 2006)

QSis said:
			
		

> It's all well and good to have user names for forums, but I really like to address someone by his or her real first name when I am "talking" to them, and I like them to address me by mine.
> 
> In some other forums where I'm a member, the protocol is to post with your user name after the title, but to sign it by your real first name at the bottom of the post. I like that.
> 
> ...



I suppose if this is your preference, and if you correspond with a person long enough to know and trust them to your first name, then you should PM them and strike up a conversation.


----------



## wasabi (Nov 25, 2006)

You can call me Wasabi, Linda, Lynn, but please don't call me late for dinner.


----------



## Michelemarie (Nov 25, 2006)

My name is Michele, but you probably already figured that out!


----------



## BigDog (Nov 25, 2006)

wasabi said:
			
		

> You can call me Wasabi, Linda, Lynn, but please don't call me late for dinner.


 
I agree, but don't call me Wasabi, Linda, or Lynn!

In my alter ego life (law enforcement for those that don't know), I am referred to by my surname. That's just how they do things in that world. Now that I think about it, I was called Larson in my youth as I had a friend who's name was Bill (mine as well). I guess Larson was easier then his last name. Shorter, that's for sure.

William is my proper name, but is usually only used in formal circumstances or when I am in trouble (mother or DW). Of the eligible nicknames for William, Bill is what stuck. 

Am I concerned that you now know my proper, nick, and surnames? Nah. I live in Minnesota. William Larson and Bill Larson is a name readily available in the phone book; a dime for a baker's dozen. Besides, with my alter ego life, I'm fairly well armed and trained so if you show up on my doorstep, I'm not overly concerned. Maybe I'll have something on the stove or in the oven if you decide to stop by!

"BigDog" originated twofold: first it is a clothing brand that I really like. Second, I'm not quite as tall as a football lineman, but I am built very similarly, and in my youth was graced with the psudoname of Power House.


----------



## goboenomo (Nov 25, 2006)

My name is Alex...
w00t


----------



## wasabi (Nov 25, 2006)

BigDog said...





> Second, I'm not quite as tall as a football lineman, but I am built very similarly, and in my youth was graced with the psudoname of Power House.



In that case, we'll NEVER call you Wasabi, Linda or Lynn.


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 25, 2006)

^^^ I think we should from here on out refer to him as Sir Mr. Big Dog Esquire.


I guess they do grow em big in Minnesota!


----------



## Dove (Nov 25, 2006)

And Wasabi..we will never call you late for dinner.  LOL


----------



## Katie H (Nov 25, 2006)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> But if anyone wants to know my name is Borat.   j/k..... its Paul



Hey, Sush (Paul), I knew I liked you.  You have the same name as our only, and wonderful son-in-law.  Couldn't love our Paul more.  You're in good company.

P.S.  Of course, everyone knows I'm Katie.  My other names are Mom, Mommy, Grandma, Momma Kate, Hottie (as Buck says ) Kate, Dr. O'Neill's daughter, and others I'm sure I'm leaving out.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 26, 2006)

Isn't "Borat" the sound one makes when they sit on a whoopee cushion?

While I agree that knowing a person's true given name would be nice ... I find it more usefull to know where they live when they ask questions.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 26, 2006)

Mine is fairly easy to figure out!    At most forums I go by Barbarian57 but here I decided to use my name.  I didn't want everyone asking if I am a male or female!  Barbarian is also part of my email address and you wouldn't believe how many offers I get for male enhancement products and offers from "ladies" who want to make me happy!  Sheesh!

 Barbara


----------



## Gossie (Nov 26, 2006)

Cindy is mine!!!  But a few of you already know that.  I first logged in as Cindy.  It's not that I mind using Cindy, it just felt odd, as I've used Gossie most of my online computing life.   To ME, I'm Gossie.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 26, 2006)

My name is obvious.  But you can call me anything you like as long as ou don't call me late for dinner.


----------



## GB (Nov 26, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> My name is obvious.  But you can call me anything you like as long as ou don't call me late for dinner.


So Stephanie, what time would you like dinner


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 26, 2006)

After the game, Galdys.


----------



## GB (Nov 26, 2006)




----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 26, 2006)

I like using Goodweed of the North, or GW, or Weed, or Goodweed. It tells a bit about me better than does my real name, which I'm not afraid to give out either (Bob for any who want to know). I live in and love the North; I never grew like a "bad weed" as my father used to tell me I would; and people often mistake Goodweed as a kind of illicit substance, which couldn't be further from the truth in my case. So it's a private joke against any who would jump to conclusions. Also, I don't believe there are any bad weeds, just many that we don't know the proper usefullness of.

So there you have it. I'm quirky, odd, fun-loving, and like to walk a bit off the beaten path, but always try to walk the up-lifting path and sow smiles and gather wisdom as I travel.

Call me Bob if you need to, but know that I'm Goodweed of the North.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## sattie (Nov 26, 2006)

Well..... I'm Satin.  Sattie just happened to be a name folks started using at work.  I think many folks are afraid of the name Satin and I am usually referred to as Satan, Stain, Satine etc.....  Not sure where my folks got the idea for it.  But it sure gave me issues as I was growing up.  Not so bad now, just when the occasional telemarkerter calls and asks for satan, I tell them to hold on and I will go get him for ya!!!!  

Dead thread time!


----------



## YT2095 (Nov 26, 2006)

YT`s fine, even in Real life it gets used.

real name is John however, I seldom get called that unless I`m trouble (again).


----------



## middie (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi I'm Desiree


----------



## BigDog (Nov 26, 2006)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> ^^^ I think we should from here on out refer to him as Sir Mr. Big Dog Esquire.


 
Whatever suits your fancy!  




			
				TATTRAT said:
			
		

> I guess they do grow em big in Minnesota!


 
Interestingly enough, I'm from Massachusetts! Transplanted to Minnesota in 1994 (for the most part).


----------



## Katie H (Nov 26, 2006)

sattie said:
			
		

> Well..... I'm Satin.   Not sure where my folks got the idea for it.  But it sure gave me issues as I was growing up.



Yeah, sattie, sometimes I wonder what parents were thinking when they named their children.  When my ex and I were trying to come up with a name for our first son, Shawn, part of our consideration was how his initials would play out.  At that time my last name started with a "B."  Obviously we couldn't use Orville as his middle name.  Who wants their child to be known as a S.O.B.?  Ruled that out right away.

I wanted to use the traditional Sean but, because we realized how children can be, we opted for the more modern "Shawn."  I'm of Irish heritage, so his grandfather (my Daddy), John, was satisfied as was his grandfather, John, on his father's side, who was Scotch/English.  We were able to name him John without spelling it "John."

Last name was problematic, too, which meant we had to be careful what first name we paired with it as well.  Won't go there.  Just trust me.


----------



## Dove (Nov 26, 2006)

*I think by now everyone knows who I am...and that is my beautiful little (fat) Chihuahua Dove in the picture*


----------



## shpj4 (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi I am Jill and I am happy to meet you.


----------



## sattie (Nov 26, 2006)

Katie E said:
			
		

> Yeah, sattie, sometimes I wonder what parents were thinking when they named their children. When my ex and I were trying to come up with a name for our first son, Shawn, part of our consideration was how his initials would play out. At that time my last name started with a "B." Obviously we couldn't use Orville as his middle name. Who wants their child to be known as a S.O.B.? Ruled that out right away.
> 
> I wanted to use the traditional Sean but, because we realized how children can be, we opted for the more modern "Shawn." I'm of Irish heritage, so his grandfather (my Daddy), John, was satisfied as was his grandfather, John, on his father's side, who was Scotch/English. We were able to name him John without spelling it "John."
> 
> Last name was problematic, too, which meant we had to be careful what first name we paired with it as well. Won't go there. Just trust me.


 
Katie... I can only imagine!!!     My middle name gets worse!!!  It is Rodanz... named for a funeral home in NY.  All except my mom misunderstood my Grandma and got the first 2 letters mixed up.  (I have never verified said funeral home)  The funeral home is supposedly called Ordanz.  Mom got Rodanz and called me Roda or Roda-rooter for short!!!


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 27, 2006)

You should try having some of the traditional names in my family - the mis-spellings are legion! Names include:

Ruaridh (pronounced Rooh ree) or Rory in English!
Iain (scots form of John)
Torquil
Eoghan (Ewan)
Seona (shona)
Mairead - Scots form of Margaret
Seoras - George
Daibhidh
Lusaidh
Alisdair
Maeve
Catriona (pronounced Cuh tree uh nah) not Kat tree o na with the emphasis on the 'o')
Fiona (pronounced Fyo nah) not Fee Oh Na as the English do!
and mine: pronounced Isssh bl (long first syllable, short second)
Mhairi - Mary (pronounced Vah ree)
Raibeart
Elspeth


----------



## buckytom (Nov 27, 2006)

i am tommy to most of my friends and family.

buck, bucky, tom, or buckytom at work. i am the only buckytom that i know online.
it continues with buckaroo, buckmeister, etc.. 
no shortage of nicknames.


----------



## Steve A (Nov 27, 2006)

Ishbel,

My Gaelic's shot to he11. Even when I lived in Scotland I swore it was a secret coded language used only to confuse all others. However, reading the names sure brought back memories of my neighbo(u)rs.

How's this for a name: Huibee. It was supposed to be Phoebe, but the mother was from mainland China and the nurse couldn't understand her.

Ciao, Hamish McHaggis. LOL


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 27, 2006)

Yes, some of the spellings are enough to confuse anyone, and it's not just foreigners who have trouble, many Scots do, too - and it is becoming more common to hear Britneys and Kylies than Maeves and Catrionas!

Edited to add:  that baby must have been given stick when she got to school, particularly as the name is very near 'Hibee' - the local name for fans of Hibernian Football Club!


----------



## Loprraine (Nov 27, 2006)

"My Gaelic's shot to he11."

LOL  My father gave up trying to teach me Gaelic!

My real name is Loprraine without the "P"


----------



## crewsk (Nov 27, 2006)

Katie E said:
			
		

> Yeah, sattie, sometimes I wonder what parents were thinking when they named their children. When my ex and I were trying to come up with a name for our first son, Shawn, part of our consideration was how his initials would play out. At that time my last name started with a "B." Obviously we couldn't use Orville as his middle name. Who wants their child to be known as a S.O.B.? Ruled that out right away.
> 
> I wanted to use the traditional Sean but, because we realized how children can be, we opted for the more modern "Shawn." I'm of Irish heritage, so his grandfather (my Daddy), John, was satisfied as was his grandfather, John, on his father's side, who was Scotch/English. We were able to name him John without spelling it "John."
> 
> Last name was problematic, too, which meant we had to be careful what first name we paired with it as well. Won't go there. Just trust me.


 

Katie, I've got a name for you that'll make you really wonder what the parents were thinking. A lady that I used to work with named her daughter Chrysler Blue! Can you imagine that?!?! I mean really, think about what that child has to go through, I feel sorry for her!

Anyway, my name is Kristin, my family calles me Kris (mom & dad fought over this when I was a baby, mom wanted everyone to call me Kristin & dad wanted to shorten it to Kris, dad won that argument even though mom calls me Kristin most of the time). I've been called Christine, Christina, & Kristy. It kind of drives me batty because my name's not that hard. On here though I prefer to be called crewsk becuse then I know exactly when I'm being "spoken" to.


----------



## YT2095 (Nov 27, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i am tommy to most of my friends and family.
> 
> buck, bucky, tom, or buckytom at work. i am the only buckytom that i know online.
> it continues with buckaroo, buckmeister, etc..
> no shortage of nicknames.



buckminsterfullerene might make a nice addition


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 27, 2006)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> buckminsterfullerene might make a nice addition



And he'd make wonderful inventions using carbon buckyballs (those microscopic, soccer-ball shaped thingys used to make very strong things by experimental physicists).

Only a techie would know such obscure things.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 27, 2006)

I am Licia (other variations Li, Licetta, Feli), short for "Felicia" but please don't call me by the full name... it gives me the same effect as the sound of a chalkboard being scratched when I hear that....  Not that it is an ugly name in general, but it is just so not me, gives me the same feeling as if my wearing a refined business suit, high heels and panty hoses... it is just *SO NOT ME*...

I really miss my old pet name "Charlie" though... I was always Charlie before I came to Italy. A pet name given when I was small, because I was a kid just like Charlie Brown, a goofy kid for whom everything goes wrong. I had to put it in the backshelf because the Italian folks think it odd, as they believe it is not a name for a girl.... but I feel much more like "Charlie" than (ugh...yuck...)"Felicia"!!!!


----------



## buckytom (Nov 27, 2006)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> And he'd make wonderful inventions using carbon buckyballs (those microscopic, soccer-ball shaped thingys used to make very strong things by experimental physicists).
> 
> Only a techie would know such obscure things.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 
i've been told i have had brass one's before, gw, but never carbon...


----------



## Katie H (Nov 28, 2006)

crewsk said:
			
		

> Anyway, my name is Kristin.



Well, Kristin...I just remembered a bizarre name from my childhood.  When I was in elementary school, we had a teacher whose name was Dumpy Love Guhy (pronounced "guy").  Of course, being a child, I thought that was the goofiest name in the world.  Dumpy WHAT?

Years later when we moved back to my childhood county, I told Buck about her.  He thought I was making her name up.   Until...he saw her name in the local obituary.  Then he took me seriously.  What in the H-E-double toothpicks were HER parents thinking?


----------



## Gossie (Nov 28, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i've been told i have had brass one's before, gw, but never carbon...



You said it before I did. ROFL  

KITCHENELF:  He said it first, I only concurred.   LoL


----------



## goboenomo (Nov 28, 2006)

We should make a list of everybody's nicks and real names. :P


----------



## YT2095 (Nov 28, 2006)

goboenomo said:
			
		

> We should make a list of everybody's nicks and real names. :P



Good idea! I`ll make a thread asking people what their 1`st Names are


----------



## goboenomo (Nov 28, 2006)

Smarta- ... you

Start a list.
Unless there is one there already.


----------



## YT2095 (Nov 28, 2006)

Aww c`mon, ya Love me Really


----------



## goboenomo (Nov 28, 2006)

goboenomo - Alex
QSis - Lee
pdswife - Trish
wasabi - Linda?
Michelemarie - Michele
BigDog - Bill
Gossie - Cindy
Goodweed of the North - Bob
YT2095 - John 
shpj4 - Jill
buckytom - Tommy
Loprraine - Lorraine
crewsk - Kristin
urmaniac13 - Licia



That's what I got out of this thread.
I may have missed one or two.
I left out the obvious ones.


----------



## Jikoni (Nov 28, 2006)

Hyacinth here! A spring flower in countries that have spring, but a very nasty weed in lakes(with cute flowers though!)! I cringe everytime I tell people from East Africa my name! I also have to make them believe that It really is my name and I am not joking.The weed is damaging the Lake Victoria.


----------



## YT2095 (Nov 28, 2006)

Cool name though, Hyacinth isn`t Too uncommon as a name here in the UK.
although not so much used for the younger generation.


----------



## Jikoni (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention Hyacinth Bucket from 'Keeping up appearances' Oh boy! Funny that despite everything, I like my name...maybe something to do with growing up with it?!


----------



## YT2095 (Nov 28, 2006)

oh dear yes, I rem that program too, if you`ll excuse the forwardness, you`re Considerably better looking than she is


----------



## Jikoni (Nov 28, 2006)

What do you think YT2095? I don't know any person in real life called Hyacinth.


----------



## YT2095 (Nov 28, 2006)

My friends Wife is called Hyacinth, and I think my wife has a great aunt by that name also, as I said, it`s cool name for a girl, just the same as Violet or Iris or Rose etc...
all flowers


----------



## Jikoni (Nov 28, 2006)

I like it as a name and It's a lovely sweet smelling flower, We have planted some  actually. Even the weed has lovely flowers! just that it hinders navigation amongst other things!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jikoni said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, I forgot to mention Hyacinth *Bucket* from 'Keeping up appearances'


 
Tsk, tsk, tsk, it is BOUQUET!!   

I really think Hyacinth suits you, they are lovely just as you are!! I didn't know they were pesky weeds in Kenya, they should just dig out the bulbs and export them to where they are more welcomed!


----------



## crewsk (Nov 28, 2006)

goboenomo said:
			
		

> goboenomo - Alex
> QSis - Lee
> pdswife - Trish
> wasabi - Linda?
> ...


 
Gobo, you misspelled my name!  It's Kristin with an "i", not an "e". No worries though, you're still great!


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 28, 2006)

TATTRAT=Jonathan...only when I am in trouble. Jon more commonly or Dey by my family.


----------



## goboenomo (Nov 28, 2006)

crewsk said:
			
		

> Gobo, you misspelled my name! It's Kristin with an "i", not an "e". No worries though, you're still great!


 
My bad, I fixed it.


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 28, 2006)

Robo410 is Joe


----------



## goboenomo (Nov 28, 2006)

Hellooo joooe


----------



## lulu (Nov 28, 2006)

I use a user name because, trust me, my name is once heard and never forgotten....I usually never need to use my surname, although I married someone with a surname that makes me very alliterative, lol, and I have never come across anybody with the same name as me.  I sound like a cartoon character or burlesque artiste.  I love having an individual name but it does create a security risk, and so I use a friendly "namey" user name, that is not too weird (thanks to those alliterative "l"s) in real life, although if I email people I "meet" on the internet I usually give my real name, because I think its polite....I give it on the phone and in letters, so if you are emailing people I feel a little more like using my "real name".

Just to make it more complicated, my "real" name is a corruption of my "birth certifcate" name and that only gets used by my parents and grandparents...my sister gave me my shorter "real" name, which I am known by.  Most people in my family have a nickname which is as important, or more so, than the name on their birth cert!


----------



## JoAnn L. (Nov 28, 2006)

When I was born the doctor came in and said that I was not going to live and what did my mother want to name me because he was going to baptize me, she said the first thing she thought of was the Blessed Mother, so she said Mary. Well as you can see I didn't die.  Then she took me to a church and had the priest baptize me again and on the baptismal certificate it says JoAnna. But on my birth certificate it's JoAnn ( that is what they called me ). So I don't know what name Saint Peter has in the good book. But I guess I will answer to all three. Just so I get in those Pearly Gates.


----------



## Dove (Nov 28, 2006)

My real name I guess is Mairead...Mare-read?? My grandfather is from Scotland..

since I can't pronounce it right I guess I'll go by Marge~dove


----------



## jkath (Nov 28, 2006)

(I pm'd you, qsis)
I like our usernames way more than our regular ones. Makes us each unique, I think. 

Otherwise we'd have names like "Tim", "The other Tim", "Tim with blue font", "The nice Tim" and "The latest Tim"

(woulda used "tom", but bucky got all the good names)


----------



## wasabi (Nov 28, 2006)

> Otherwise we'd have names like "Tim", "The other Tim", "Tim with blue font", "The nice Tim" and "The latest Tim"



Or Tiny Tim. 

I like the user names also. It has a touch of the member's personality in them.

Wasabi~ hot and spicy or maybe just green.


----------



## jkath (Nov 28, 2006)

wasabi said:
			
		

> Wasabi~ hot and spicy or maybe just green.



or "goes well with beer"


----------



## wasabi (Nov 28, 2006)

> or "goes well with beer"



There you go!


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 28, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> I like our usernames way more than our regular ones. Makes us each unique, I think.
> 
> Otherwise we'd have names like "Tim", "The other Tim", "Tim with blue font", "The nice Tim" and "The latest Tim"


I've known you all this time and didn't know your real name is Tim!    You can be "Hospitality Queen Tim!"

 Barbara

P.S. James said to guess what his full name is.  (No it doesn't involve Tim!  Look to the Bible for his first and middle names.  Obviously one of them is James!)


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 28, 2006)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> I've known you all this time and didn't know your real name is Tim!    You can be "Hospitality Queen Tim!"
> 
> Barbara
> 
> P.S. James said to guess what his full name is.  (No it doesn't involve Tim!  Look to the Bible for his first and middle names.  Obviously one of them is James!)



Is his first name 'King'?


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 28, 2006)

Not King, but a good guess!  Actually James is his first name.  His middle name is a biggie in the Bible.   

 Barbara


----------



## BigDog (Nov 28, 2006)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Not King, but a good guess! Actually James is his first name. His middle name is a biggie in the Bible.
> 
> Barbara


 
Those that come quickly to mind . . . . 

David
Moses
Matthew
Mark
Luke
Aaron
Issac
Paul
John . . . . 

I'm guessing not Methusala (sp?)


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 28, 2006)

Yep!  James Moses.  

 Barbara


----------



## licia (Nov 29, 2006)

Even though I was the first Licia in the forum, that isn't my real name. It is a rather mixed up version of my first name, Alice, which I don't use. I was never able to get Alice as my user name so started using Licia and it worked. I even get mail now addressed that way. I must say it is nice to see the actual names of those in the forum.


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 29, 2006)

Dove said:
			
		

> My real name I guess is Mairead...Mare-read?? My grandfather is from Scotland..
> 
> since I can't pronounce it right I guess I'll go by Marge~dove


 

Dove - it's usually pronounced as 'Muh raid' - longer second syllable.


----------



## Jikoni (May 6, 2007)

I think we should be allowed to change our names when we turn 18 when we are our own selves and not what our parents wanted us to be....Just as long as the rule doesn't allow my son and daughter to change theirs  I am starting a thread.


----------



## csalt (May 6, 2007)

auntdot said:
			
		

> Gee QSis, I understand your point, but I kinda like user names.
> 
> It is a chance for each person to demonstrate a persona of his/her choosing.
> 
> ...


 
You've expressed it for me Aunt Dot..I couldn't think of the right words to say pretty much what you've said.


----------



## Claire (May 6, 2007)

I use my own real name for a simple reason .... I can't remember anything else!  I've tried a variety of _nomes de cuisine_ but just can't remember them.  Luckily our staff here did consolidate them all.  So now I'm just me.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Sep 19, 2007)

Just look at my post's  some of the replys are too much I have been laughing all night


----------



## healthyfoodie (Sep 20, 2007)

i'm kelly - no strange or interesting factoid about it. people call me kelly, sometimes kel. either is fine.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 20, 2007)

Im Jaqueline but every one calls me Jackie.


----------



## David Cottrell (Sep 20, 2007)

*I Like It!*



Jikoni said:


> Hyacinth here! A spring flower in countries that have spring, but a very nasty weed in lakes(with cute flowers though!)! I cringe everytime I tell people from East Africa my name! I also have to make them believe that It really is my name and I am not joking.The weed is damaging the Lake Victoria.


 
I like it but I can see why you might not use it all the time. But smile, it's beautiful.
David  which I understand means "beloved". Don't know if that is true.


----------



## LT72884 (Sep 20, 2007)

DUDE!!! the names Matt for me. Some people call me Piggie from the book lord of the flies. some people call me Ralphy from the simpsons because in 9th grade i had blue eyes and very light blond hair. plus my dad back in his day was a cop. Some call me ma-ta-o. also the kid with three first names. my initials spell my name MAT.


----------



## Renee Attili (Sep 20, 2007)

No great Mystrery here


----------



## Barbara (Sep 20, 2007)

another Barbara here.


----------



## Buck (Sep 20, 2007)

Buck  confesses to being Joe.


----------



## Dina (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm Enedina but almost everyone calls me Dina.


----------



## miniman (Sep 20, 2007)

I am Ray. I use miniman as a corruption of my surname and as a joke - I'm 6ft 3 and over 20 stone in weight.


----------



## Katie H (Sep 20, 2007)

miniman said:


> I am Ray. I use miniman as a corruption of my surname and as a joke - I'm 6ft 3 and over 20 stone in weight.



You're right, Ray.  Nothin' "mini" about that, "man."


----------



## The Z (Sep 20, 2007)

As I read this thread, I'm amazed that I never responded before... maybe there was a similar one somewhere.

At any rate... I'm Mark!


----------

